# منتديات الجوال > منتدى المسجات >  >  مسجات محرم الحرام

## ورده محمديه

__
_السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.._
_لقرب حلول شهر الحزن شهر محرم الحرام...._
_أقدم احر التعازي لسيدي ومولاي صاحب العصر والزمان(عج)_
_بمصاب أبا عبد الله الحسين بن علي ..._
_وألعن كل ظالم ظلم أهل البيت في حقهم وقتلهم.._
_وألعن من قتل الحسين ومنع عنه الماء وعن حرمه ...._
_لعنك الله يايزيد بن معاويه ولعنك الله ياشمر.._
_ورحم الله وجزى أمتا ً لعنتكم ولعنت أتباعكم وأتباع أتباعكم..._
_وفي هذه الذكرى الأليمه على قلوبنا التي تعود لنا على مدى السنين.._
_أقدم لكم هذه المسجات حتى تشاركونا في التعازي لشيعة الإمام على عليه السلام... والمراجع الكرام_
_أقيموالعزاااء_
_اذكرواسيد الشباب_
_قتييل كربلاء_
_ابن على والزهراء_
__ 


_وفي هذه الذكرى الأليمه على قلوبنا التي تعود لنا على مدى السنين.._ 
_أقدم لكم هذه المسجات_
_حتى تشاركوا في التعازي لشيعة الإمام على عليه السلام... والمراجع الكرام_  

__ 
*تبكيك عيني لا لأجل مثوبة ......................... لكنما عيني لأجلك باكية* 
*تبتل منكم كربلاء بدم ......................... ولا تبتل مني بالدموع الجاريه* 
*أنست رزيتكم رزايا التي ......................... سلفت وهونت الرزايا الآتيه* 
*ولقد يعز على رسول الله أن ...................... تسبى نساؤه إلى يزيد الطاغيه* 
*ويرى حسينا وهو قرة عينه ...................... ورجاله لم يبق منهم باقيه*
*وإذا أتت بنت النبي تشكو ...................... لربها ولايخفى عليه شاكيه* 
*ربي انتقم ممن أبادوا عترتي .................... وسبوا على عجف النياق بناتيه* 
 
_أقيموالعزاء_ 
_اذكرواسيد الشباب_ 
_قتييل كربلاء_ 
_ابن على والزهراء_ 

_====================_  
_بكل دمع ودم_ 
_نستقبل هذا العام_ 
_وعظم الله اجوركم_ 
_بسيد الشهداء_  
_====================_  
_بحق مقطوع الجفين_ 
_وبحق من حمل رايه الحسين_ 
_يواصل صداقتنه ااحنه الاثنين_  
_====================_ 
_ألا ترون ان الحق لايعمل به_ 
_وان الباطل لايتناهى عنه_ 
_الامام الحسين_  
_====================_  
_ياشيعه أل محمد_ 
_حزنكم فليتجدد_ 
_ودموعكم فلتجري_ 
_لمصاب قطيع النحري_  
_====================_  
_هلال محرم طل عليك_ 
_وانا محتار براس السنه أهنيك_ 
_ولا براس الحسين اعزيك_  
_====================_  
_اخلع ثياب العيد_ 
_وألبس الى العشر_ 
_ثياب الاسى والحزن_ 
_ياله من شهر_  
_====================_  
_تمضي سنين_ 
_ويبقى الانين_ 
_وتبكي عيوني_ 
_لعزائك_ 
_ياإمامي ياحسين_  
_====================_  
_ماانتظار الدمع_ 
_الايستهلا_ 
_اوما تنظر عاشوراء_ 
_هلا_ 
_هل عاشوراء فقم_ 
_جدد به_ 
_مأتم الحزن_ 
_ودع شربا ً وأكلا_  
_====================_  
_يوم هلال محرم_ 
_بكت النجوم دما_ 
_وشاب الليل حزنا_ 
_وصرخت الجبال_ 
_آه واقتيلاه._  
_====================_  
_شهر الحسين اقبلا_ 
_هبت به ريح البلا_ 
_فلنرتدي احرامنا_ 
_للحج نحو كربلاء_  
_====================_  
_شيعتي في كل واد_ 
_ألبسوا ثوب السواد_ 
_واعلنوا يوم الحداد_ 
_قد جاء محرم ياعباد_ 
_يالثارات الحسين_  
_====================_  
_تمضي سنين_ 
_ويبقى الأنين_ 
_وتبكي عيوني_ 
_لعزائك_ 
_ياإمامي ياحسين_  
_====================_  
_السلام على_ 
_عريس الطفوف_ 
_السلام على_ 
_من خضابه الدماء_ 
_وشموعه الرماح_ 
_مأجورين_  
_====================_  
_اتجاوز كل المسرعين_ 
_واسبق كل المعزين_ 
_واعزيكم بقدوم_ 
_عاشوراء الحزين_  
_====================_  
_ياجفون العين ثوري_ 
_بالدموع الساخنات_ 
_بالاسى_ 
_والجمر_ 
_والدم_ 
_لقدحل الغمام_  
_====================_  
_اعاتب عيني اذا_ 
_قصرت_ 
_وافني دموعي اذا_ 
_ماجرت_ 
_لذكراكم يابني_ 
_المصطفى_  
_====================_  
_اللهم بحق الحسين وغربته_ 
_وعطشه_ 
_وفق_ 
_كل من يقرأ_ 
_هذه الرسالة_  
_====================_  
_جن ليل العاشر البائس_ 
_والقلب تمزق_ 
_تشطر الفكر انات اليتامى_ 
_والجفن تأرق_  
_====================_  
_سجدت املاك رحمان_ 
_السماء الزاهرات_ 
_قتل المظلوم غدرا ً_ 
_فبكت عين الحمام_  
_====================_  
_امسى بجنب الماء_ 
_ضامى لهوف_ 
_منخمد الانفاس_ 
_بين الصفوف_ 
_مزقته السيوف_ 
_واعباساه_  
_====================_  
_كيف هوى داميا_ 
_طاوي الحشا_ 
_وللظمأ شاكيا_ 
_ماسمعنا قبله ساقيا_ 
_يشكو الضمأ_ 
_وقضى ضاميا ً_  

_    _  
_ماجوريــــــــــــــــــــــــن ومتابين_ 
_ونسألكم الدعاء_

----------


## دمعة طفله يتيمه

اللهم صلي على محمد وآل محمد
_ياجفون العين ثوري_ 
_بالدموع الساخنات_ 
_بالاسى_ 
_والجمر_ 
_والدم_ 
_لقدحل الغمام_ 
*مسجاااات روووووعه*
*والصوره عجبتني وااااااااااااااااااااايد....*
*في ميزان حسناتك يالغاليه*
*وحوائج مقضيه بحق الحسين وآل حسين*
*موفقه لكل خير*
*الله لايحرمنااا من جديدك*
*دمتي بود*

----------


## أُخرىْ

الله يعطيك العافيه..

ومأجــورين

----------


## Malamh Cute

*تسلمي ورده محمديه ،،*

*ربي يعطيك العآفيه ، ميزآن حسنآتك يآرب ،،*

*لاعدمنآك ،،*

*تحيآـتي*

----------


## قمر القطيف

*الله عطيك الف عااااافية*
*تقبلي مروري وتحياتي*

----------


## ورده محمديه

_مشكورين على المرور_ 
_ومأجورين ومثابين_ 

_ولا خلا ولا عدمـ منكمـ_

----------


## @Abu Ali@

يسلمواااااااااااااااااااااااااا حلويننننننننننننننننن

----------


## ورده محمديه

*يسلمووووووووووووووووا على المرور* 
*ومأجور ومثاب*

----------


## عاشقة المستحييل

يسلموووووووووووو ع الجهووود الجميل 

تسلم يمناك 

موفقه لكل خير

----------

